# Java3D Klassen können trotz Installation nicht benutzt werde



## BoneCracker (12. Sep 2004)

Hi,
ich habe mir von java.sun.com die Java3D Api 1.3.1 (rt und sdk, jeweils das DirectX Paket) heruntergeladen. Erst habe ich das rt heruntergeladen (welches nur von die VM ist?). Danach noch das für sdk. Danach war auch in meinem SDK-Ordner ein neuer Ordner (..\Developement\j2sdk\demo\java3d). Die Demos daraus kann ich auch anschauen...

Jedoch, wenn ich Eclipse öffne und den Quelltext aus einem Tutorial hereinkopiere (halt zum testen) kommt immer, dass er die Pakete nicht finden kann. 
z.B.: com.sun.j3d, javax.media, javax.vecmath die man dort offensichtlich braucht sind Ort unterkringelt.

Muss ich noch etwas an Eclipse umstellen, oder habe ich noch etwas vergessen zu installieren?

Mfg


----------



## Anubis (12. Sep 2004)

Die SDK-Version enthählz schon die RT, Also einfach nur die SDK installierenund zwar da, wo das JDK installiert ist.


----------



## BoneCracker (12. Sep 2004)

Hi,
Java3D war richtig installiert. Ich musste nurnoch in Eclipse die Jars hinzufügen.

Mfg


----------



## spyboot (4. Okt 2008)

Ich habe dasselbe Problem!

Ich habe absolute keine ahnung was ich herunterladen soll und wo!
Und warum direktX was bringt das?
Gibt es zwei Java 3d versionen (jdk/sdk)?
Muss der anwender java3d Installiert haben?
Und wie macht mann dass dass der Anwender kein java3d installiert haben muss?(Populärstes beispiel ist dass Spiel Runescape)
Nur wie jetzt jars hinzufügen kann mir dass bitte einer erklären?
Fuhrwerke jetzt schon 3 Tage daran rum und krieg enfach nichts auf die Reihe!

Kann mir dass bitte einer Erklären ? Hab mir Schon zig tutorials durchgelesen und bin immer an einem Punkt angelangt wo ich feststellen musste: Das geht ja dochnich!


----------



## Marco13 (4. Okt 2008)

Hm. Auf http://java.sun.com/javase/technologies/desktop/java3d/  gibt's den Link "Download Java 3D 1.5.1 Software", und ein bißchen drunter auch eine Installationsanleitung. 

Unverbindliche (!) Antworten
_Und warum direktX was bringt das?_ 
Früher gab es Java3D getrennt für OpenGL und für DirectX

_Gibt es zwei Java 3d versionen (jdk/sdk)?_
Nö, glaub nicht  ???:L 

_Muss der anwender java3d Installiert haben?
Und wie macht mann dass dass der Anwender kein java3d installiert haben muss?(Populärstes beispiel ist dass Spiel Runescape)
_
Nein, der Anwender braucht nur die DLLs und JARs, die man (soweit ich weiß) mit seinem Programm ausliefern kann.

_Nur wie jetzt jars hinzufügen kann mir dass bitte einer erklären?_
In Eclipse?
Project->Properties->"Java Build Path" auswählen->Tab "Libraries" auswählen-> "Add JARs" -> Jar auswählen ...


----------



## spyboot (5. Okt 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antworten.
Java hatte ich schon installiert und Irgendwie hatte ichs auch schon mal geschaft die jar dateien hinzuzufügen
doch nun bekomme ich Folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no j3dcore-ogl in java.library.path
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1682)
	at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:823)
	at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:1030)
	at javax.media.j3d.NativePipeline$1.run(NativePipeline.java:138)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at javax.media.j3d.NativePipeline.loadLibrary(NativePipeline.java:135)
	at javax.media.j3d.NativePipeline.loadLibraries(NativePipeline.java:95)
	at javax.media.j3d.MasterControl.loadLibraries(MasterControl.java:785)
	at javax.media.j3d.VirtualUniverse.<clinit>(VirtualUniverse.java:259)
	at Test.<init>(Test.java:22)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.java:27)
	at java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(Constructor.java:513)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance0(Class.java:355)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance(Class.java:308)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(AppletPanel.java:786)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(AppletPanel.java:715)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(AppletPanel.java:369)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:619)
```

^^Was mir ganz danach aussieht dass er die Dll's nicht finden kann also habe ich mir mit


```
System.out.println(System.getProperty("java.library.path"));
```

Die Lybary Paths ausgeben lassen. Das Ergebnis war:


```
C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_06\jre\bin;.;C:\Windows\Sun\Java\bin;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:/
Program Files/Java/jre1.6.0_07/bin/client;C:/Program Files/Java/jre1.6.0_07/bin;C:\Windows\system32;C:
\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbem;C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\ULEADS~1\MPEG;C:\Program Files\Java
\jdk1.6.0_06\bin
```

Ich hab dan ma die Dll's nach system32 und system32/wbem kopiert was wohl woanders bereits funktioniert hatte:Java-3D Thread


Doch hatte ich anschließend dieselbe Fehlermeldung!


----------



## spyboot (5. Okt 2008)

^^Hatt sich erledigt meine Java 3D Version war veraltet ich musste nichtmal den Pfad der dll's angeben und nur die jars hinzufügen! Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------

